# Decodificador 7 segmentos y display de 16



## javikobcn (Abr 22, 2011)

Hola, antes de nada presentarme ya que me acabo de registrar y decir que soy un novato total, e tenido que buscar por internet la solución de la pregunta para poder registrarme 

El caso es que estoy intentando hacer un indicador de marchas para la moto y el circuito inicial era con un display de 7 segmentos pero en el livewire funcionaba con uno de 16 segmentos, queria usar este porque así podia mostrar la N pero la cosa se complica cuando no consigo hacerlo funcionar en la práctica... El caso que una vez hecho el circuito tan solo se enciende el punto que indica que el display está encendido pero no consigo que marque ningun numero, es posible que no sea compatible el decodificador al ser para 7 segmentos? hay alguna forma de hacerlo funcionar con este decodificador? Os dejo una imagen del circuito.







Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 22, 2011)

Mmm primero es lo primero, estas seguro que el display funciona y que conoces que pin es cual?

Intenta revisando cada segmento con una bateria de 9V y una resistencia de 680 ohms....


----------



## javikobcn (Abr 22, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Mmm primero es lo primero, estas seguro que el display funciona y que conoces que pin es cual?
> 
> Intenta revisando cada segmento con una bateria de 9V y una resistencia de 680 ohms....


Si que funciona, probé todos los segmentos y funciona perfectamente, además e seguido el esquema que hay en la web http://www.kingbrightusa.com/images/catalog/SPEC/psa05-11srwa.pdf


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 22, 2011)

Hola.

Puedes subir el circuito que haz hecho en Livewire (ponlo en Winzip o Winrar).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## javikobcn (Abr 22, 2011)

Aquí teneis el circuito del livewire.
Aprovecho para decir que el regulador de voltaje que tengo (L7805CV) si lo conecto normal se calienta y empieza a hechar humo, en cambio si lo conecto con el input en el 2, output en el 3 y gnd en el 1 funciona bien y no se calienta, esto no es para nada normal no? puede ser que esté roto y sea lo que hace que no funcione el circuito? ya digo que conectandolo de esta manera funciiona bien 

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 22, 2011)

Hola.

Todos los LEDs deben tener resistencia limitadora (no debe haber LEDs en paralelo).
Usa puertas lógicas (uses diodos para poner a cero, ya estos ponen en cortocircuiti las salidas de 7447) para poner a cero.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## javikobcn (Abr 22, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Todos los LEDs deben tener resistencia limitadora (no debe haber LEDs en paralelo).
> Usa puertas lógicas (uses diodos para poner a cero, ya estos ponen en cortocircuiti las salidas de 7447) para poner a cero.
> ...


Hola, perdona pero no te entiendo, ya digo que soy totalmente novato en electronica, a que te refieres a que todos los leds tienen que llevar resistencia? como por ejemplo los pines a y d?
Y lo de las puertas logicas no lo entiendo  si me pudieras detallar mejor te lo agradeceria.
Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 22, 2011)

Hola.

Esto te puedes dar una idea de como lo puedes hacer (puedes hacer todas la modificaciones que creas necesarias, como dije es sólo una idea)



Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## javikobcn (Abr 23, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Esto te puedes dar una idea de como lo puedes hacer (puedes hacer todas la modificaciones que creas necesarias, como dije es sólo una idea)
> 
> ...


Gracias, entonces habria que añadirle otro integrado de 16 pines, y los integrados como van conectados hacia los pulsadores?
Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 23, 2011)

Hola.

Esa es la idea, más o menos.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## javikobcn (Abr 23, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Esa es la idea, más o menos.
> 
> ...


Pero los dos integrados donde van conectados? antes el 7447 iva conectado al 7410 pero ahora al haber dos 7447 como irian conectados? esque el esquema que me has puesto está incompleto.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 24, 2011)

Hola.

Mira este circuito tal vez te sirve.
Con él no se calienta nada.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## javikobcn (Abr 24, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Mira este circuito tal vez te sirve.
> Con él no se calienta nada.
> ...


Muchisimas gracias por el esfuerzo 
Una pregunta, si le agrego otro diodo y lo coloco como en la foto no deberia haber problemas verdad? es para que muestre el 6 completamente.
Saludos.

http://fotos.subefotos.com/62aed7dacf5724b7c097ce01a1443bb7o.png


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 24, 2011)

Hola.

Conéctalo así.




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## rodrigo_electronica (Ago 18, 2011)

hola a todos.. muy interesante el post.
quisiera saber como hago para conectar los swicht en la moto. ya que mi moto no trae indicador de marcha.. desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## javikobcn (Ago 19, 2011)

rodrigo_electronica dijo:


> hola a todos.. muy interesante el post.
> quisiera saber como hago para conectar los swicht en la moto. ya que mi moto no trae indicador de marcha.. desde ya muchas gracias



Hola, depende de la moto que tengas, la mia es una suzuki gs 500 y el switch solo marcaba el punto muerto "N" pero en ebay venian switch's de otras suzukis que indicaban las seis marchas mas la N y eran exactamente iguales que el mio. Tambien hay gente que modifica el original haciendole los agujeros con un taladro y poniendole un contacto con su cable en cada agujero.
Saludos.


----------

